# why us.....



## kelle28uk (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiya everyone
I joined this site over a year ago, was due to start treatment last yr n put it on hold as I wasn't emotionally ready to deal with it if it didn't work.
My partner has no sperm in his semen they think his tubes may b damaged or missing so we need ICSI.
This past few months have been the hardest yet, my niece has just had a beautiful baby boy and its hit me hard I love this little boy and my niece to bits but the realisation that I may not be a mummy has dawned on me. All I ever wanted was to b a mummy for as long as I can remember and my partner would make the best dad ever, I just find myself asking why us on a daily basis "(


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Kelle, no great words of wisdom I'm afraid.  I just wanted to send you some big hugs and tell you that I understand   xx


----------



## kelle28uk (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks huni xxx


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hello lovely

Like nosilab I have no words of wisdom either, but I just read your post and thought I feel exactly the same! It's so hard when someone close has a baby. Like you all I can remember is wanting to be a "mummy" and it's so painful it just consumes everything!!! 

My sil has had numerous pg and babies and I adore every one but can't get over the feeling of what if what why isn't this happening to me?

I totally understand and I'm sorry for how you're feeling its awful.  

Are you planning on any treatment Hun ?


Much love and huge   xxx


----------



## kelle28uk (Jan 8, 2012)

Think we'll look into treatment nxt yr I need to b mentally ready for the fact it may not work and I'm not at the min "(


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kelle hun, I know how you feel, asking will I ever be a mummy? I've asked that question thousands of times.   IMO I don't think you ever feel mentally/emotionally ready for treatment. I've been through 3 IVF's now and each time you hope for the best but expect the worst. Each time it's a roller coaster of emotions that, no matter how much time you spend preparing for them, will come anyway. It's difficult taking that first step - you feel like once you've got the ball rolling, that's it you can't stop it. Try to think positively hun lots of ladies successfully have treatment too. If we didn't believe it would work, we wouldn't keep on trying  

xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi kelle just wanted to say hi. I know what you mean we are putting off having txt again as we are scared how we will cope if it doesnt work. Big hugs x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi kelle just wanted to say hi. I know what you mean we are putting off having txt again as we are scared how we will cope if it doesnt work. Big hugs x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi kelle just wanted to say hi. I know what you mean we are putting off having txt again as we are scared how we will cope if it doesnt work. Big hugs x


----------

